# Air Bags or Timbrens on Rear



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I am either going to get some airbags or the rear timbrens for my 2004 chevy 2500 HD. I am going to be getting a buyers Vbox poly next year and I dont want my ass dragging. I dont think it will drop that much since I have loaded her up this summer with top soil and she holds it really well. I just want some opinions on people that have the timbrens on there rear. I have them on the front and they work great, But for a little more money I can get airbags and be able to adjust them throughout the seasons. They are both pretty easy to install looking at the instructions. the timbrens a lot easier, but just throwing this out there and seeing what you guys have to say. Thanks Aaron. ussmileyflag


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone got anything to say about the subject.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

I would go with the timbrens personally. I have them and will never take them off. Here's a picture of my truck loaded down with 2400 pounds of salt on the timbrens - it squats about an inch...


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

I put air bags in my 2500 hd chevy for towing and i absolutly love them, and they are really not that difficult to install.

J


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

jryden145;554173 said:


> I put air bags in my 2500 hd chevy for towing and i absolutly love them, and they are really not that difficult to install.
> 
> J


What model did you go with and where did you get them from. I think I would like airbags more, just because the ability to change the ride so easily. Any one else want to chine please do.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

I got the air lift super duty bags, and i got them through one of our distributors at work. 

J


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi
I have had Airbags on my 2500 Hd since new. I had a snowex Vpro800 and now have a downeaster dump insert. If you don't want your ass dragging get air bags, hands down the best 250 bucks I ever spent. I bought the Firestone Air Stride 5000#.

Regards Mike


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

u betcha, your truck still squats with timbrens and then it rides like tank... I could have 4000 lbs of salt on my half ton plus a v-maxx 8500 and my truck was still sitting level, with a little bit less salt the rear end was up higher, drove by hundreds of cops, they all thought I was riding empty just by the stance of my truck...saved me $$$$$$ in tickets lol.. airlift air bags are the ticket


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

flykelley;554477 said:


> Hi
> I have had Airbags on my 2500 Hd since new. I had a snowex Vpro800 and now have a downeaster dump insert. If you don't want your ass dragging get air bags, hands down the best 250 bucks I ever spent. I bought the Firestone Air Stride 5000#.
> 
> Regards Mike


Did you get an onboard inflation system, or you just run them to the rear and fill them up from there. I am 99.9% sure i am going with the airbags. And if you did put a compressor on your truck which one did you get and where did you put it. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am going to do the same with my Dodge 2500......I am also thinking about a wireless compressor....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;554497 said:


> I am going to do the same with my Dodge 2500......I am also thinking about a wireless compressor....


I was looking at the wireless and it seemed like a lot of hassle to hook up, more so then the conventional and twice the price.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Burkartsplow;554491 said:


> Did you get an onboard inflation system, or you just run them to the rear and fill them up from there. I am 99.9% sure i am going with the airbags. And if you did put a compressor on your truck which one did you get and where did you put it. Thanks for all the input.


No compressor, just ran the lines through my rear bumper and added a couple of crome covers.

Regards Mike


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I will have to do a little more research


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I just drilled 2 holes in my licence plate and came thru there just fill em up too 95 psi and your laughing.. I dont see why you would need or want the compressor, once you got em filled up and your truck is jacked out back and looks just *****in, why would you want to drop them.. I've only dumped myn 3 times so far, once to hook onto a trailer, my truck sits higher the the jack would reach and 2 times when I pulled around my trailer and It was overweight so I needed it to sit level or else the back alxe would be hurtin... good luck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Triple L;554529 said:


> I just drilled 2 holes in my licence plate and came thru there just fill em up too 95 psi and your laughing.. I dont see why you would need or want the compressor, once you got em filled up and your truck is jacked out back and looks just *****in, why would you want to drop them.. I've only dumped myn 3 times so far, once to hook onto a trailer, my truck sits higher the the jack would reach and 2 times when I pulled around my trailer and It was overweight so I needed it to sit level or else the back alxe would be hurtin... good luck


I heard it is bad to have them filled up real high when not loaded. i thought you were supposed to keep them between 5 -10 psi. it would just be niced to be able to change the pressure anytime from inside the cab.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

O, I dont know, never heard that one myself, air ride dosent say it anywhere in thier operators manual, people say alot of things are bad, I have been doing it for over a year now, everything still works like a charm,


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Burkartsplow;554654 said:


> I heard it is bad to have them filled up real high when not loaded. i thought you were supposed to keep them between 5 -10 psi. it would just be niced to be able to change the pressure anytime from inside the cab.


All winter I keep mine filled up to about 70 PSI and in the spring I drop them back to around 30 PSI.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

where is the best place to get a kit from????


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;555970 said:


> where is the best place to get a kit from????


AdventureRV.net has the best deal i found on the firestone air ride kits for the rear with up to 5000#s of leveling capcity. between 25 to 50 dollars cheaper then any where else. that is is including shipping. I ordered mine today, should have them by thursday.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*There in*

Finally had a little time today to get the firestone HD ride rite air bags on the 2500. It took me about 3 hours. One hour more then the manual said. I wanted to make sure they were in correct so I did not rush it. I should have taken pics along the way, but i was in motion and did not want to stop, But they are on now and had 70 psi in them and the truck was JACKED. I mean WOW. No leaks and so I put them down to 30 PSI. I think that will be a good number to keep them at during the summer with hauling mulch and soil, Well I will get some pics of them up in the next week. Now I have to get the new tires this fall and she is going to be in tip top shape for the winter time. Well i am out.

ussmileyflag


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

my Airlifts are sitting in the garage.....I have that installed scheduled next Friday....


----------

